
Hacker Web Design: Words of Wisdom for Building Great Apps - davidedicillo
http://mashable.com/2010/12/15/design-for-hackers/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29
======
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2009359>

No comments.

